# Forcer une maj sur un ipod Nano



## Zycos (18 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je n arrive pas a mettre a jour mon ipod nano. Il est toujours en 1.1 et itunes mannonce que cest bien le derniers pilote...
Savez vous pourquoi ? 
Et si il est possible de forcer la mise a jour du ipod en la telechargeant par exemple...

Merci d avance...


----------



## whereismymind (20 Mars 2008)

Quel modèle de Nano as-tu ? On en est à la 3eme génération actuellement. La dernière MàJ ne concerne peut être pas ton modèle.

1ere génération:






2eme génération:





3eme génération:


----------



## Zycos (22 Mars 2008)

jai un 3eme generation


----------

